# Interest in an official competition in Pittsburgh, PA



## masterofthebass (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi guys,
with the lack of competition coming up during the latter half of the year, I'm trying to see if there's a possibility of hosting a competition in Pittsburgh. Obviously, I'm not going to pursue anything unless there's a decent amount of interest. I can probably get my school to just let me use the "ballroom" for free. The venue would be Duquesne University, in downtown Pittsburgh. If anyone is interested in coming, please respond to this with possible suggestions for times.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2008)

I could come anytime!
Unless there's another comp. on the same day...then maybe

what month were you thinking?


----------



## Kian (Aug 24, 2008)

its a possibility, i could probably go at most times given enough notice.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 25, 2008)

5+ hours hmm.... I probably won't but there is a ten percent chance I can.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have 90% chance If It's in PA


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 25, 2008)

70% Chance that I can go to Pittsburgh
100% interested in this competition

Some Time After/Before November. So as long as it doesn't interrupt with Newark 2008


----------



## Jason Baum (Aug 25, 2008)

100% chance that I will be there as long as I don't have a game that weekend (I'm in marching band at my school). Anytime in December would probably be ideal for me. I'd also be willing to help out with stuff like setting up, scrambling, etc.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a very good chance I'd be able to go, Pittsburgh's very close to here.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 25, 2008)

i will probably be there.

if you have clock, i will definitely be there, i will walk if i have to.


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 25, 2008)

Definitely interested. I can probably go. My 2 friends will probably come too.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 25, 2008)

Keep the competition away from holidays and I'm set. A competition in PA is exactly what I need, as long as it's not near a holiday (Allentown as on Fathers day... dad doesn't like driving me to go cube.)

Oh, and I'd really not like it to be on the 16th of any month


----------



## Kian (Aug 25, 2008)

i agree with jason, december is probably better for me, too.


----------



## BillB (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Dan, it'd be a bit of a haul for me, but I'd do my best to be there.

BillB


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd suggest December 20th as a good date for the competition, people would be out of school for Christmas, but it's far enough from the actual holiday itself. But I dunno, this may conflict with many for the exact same reason.


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm planning on having one at my school this year but it wont be until the fall. I'd go if you had one in PA.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2008)

Dan, is this gonna happen, or not?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 1, 2008)

Dan, ignore all the posts for "when the competition should be"; people will show up regardless.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't think this is gonna happen. I can't seem to find a viable option for a date.


----------



## Odin (Sep 1, 2008)

uhh how about november the first?


----------



## Carson (Sep 1, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> 100% chance that I will be there as long as I don't have a game that weekend (I'm in marching band at my school). Anytime in December would probably be ideal for me. I'd also be willing to help out with stuff like setting up, scrambling, etc.



What instrument?


----------



## cubeman34 (Sep 1, 2008)

is one of them paul young because i saw you and him at divici science center


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 1, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I don't think this is gonna happen. I can't seem to find a viable option for a date.



=(

Don't give up!


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd make it, how bout over thanksgiving brake.


----------



## Dorsenstein (Sep 1, 2008)

kickinwing2112 said:


> I'd make it, how bout over thanksgiving brake.



Already a competition in williamsburg, VA over break, plus It's kinda short notice


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'd be going to the VA Open, myself, if they happened to be the same day.


----------

